# A Boy And a Dream



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

A Little boy wanted $100..00 very badly and prayed for weeks, but nothing
happened .
Then he decided to write God a letter requesting the $100.00.
When the postal authorities received the letter to God
, USA ,
they decided to send it to the President.

The president was so amused that he instructed his secretary to send the
little boy a $ 5.00 bill.
The president thought this would appear to be a lot of money to a little
boy.
The little boy was delighted with the $5.00 bill and sat down to write a
thank-you
note to God, which read:

"Dear God:

Thank you very much for sending the money. However, I noticed that for
some reason you sent it through
Washington D.C. and those a-holes took $95.00 in taxes."


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling Man, those guys in D.C. are tough. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol:I wonder if that came out of the stimulus package:lol:


----------



## Silverado_11 (Apr 18, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Laughter: +1pt
Government: -1pt

And Laughter is in the lead!!


----------

